# Donny pics



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

Little stunners lol 

I saw you and i was gunna say hi but you were on the phone  lol


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

shiro_ookami said:


> Little stunners lol
> 
> I saw you and i was gunna say hi but you were on the phone  lol


you should have , always pleased to stop and chat :2thumb::welcome:


----------



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

lol might look a bit weird if i just stood staring waiting for you to finish on the phone XD lol

what did you buy then?


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

shiro_ookami said:


> lol might look a bit weird if i just stood staring waiting for you to finish on the phone XD lol
> 
> what did you buy then?


never got any livestock BUT got a few usefull contacts and had a greaaaattt day out:no1:


----------



## JohnC (Feb 12, 2006)

This is one of the tables


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

John, 
Whose table is that? Interesting diamond ...


----------



## JohnC (Feb 12, 2006)

Sorry, no idea, just liked the selection of boids.
The diamonds were in excellent shape but I was not impressed by the white markings on them.


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

shiro_ookami said:


> lol might look a bit weird if i just stood staring waiting for you to finish on the phone XD lol
> 
> what did you buy then?


 
where was you? i was looking out for you


----------



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

shell2909 said:


> where was you? i was looking out for you


 
I was looking for you too. Gutted cos i didn't see anyone really!  I spent alot of time looking at the leos.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

How do people provide heat for the reps at shows, or is it generally warm enough in there to just stick things in tubs and just have them in those for the day? 

Shiro - i replied to your post on my gecko thread in the classifieds.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

bah cant see the pics  

but from the sounds of it

IM SO GOING TO DONNY NEXT YEAR!


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

JohnC said:


> Sorry, no idea, just liked the selection of boids.
> The diamonds were in excellent shape but I was not impressed by the white markings on them.


Thanks, my sentiments entirely!


----------



## sarah1207 (Dec 17, 2007)

am i the only one who cant see any piccys???


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

I cant see pics either


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

jesuslovestheladies fears he may be blind... he cant see them either.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

monitor mad said:


>


I can , are these any better???


----------



## sarah1207 (Dec 17, 2007)

i can see that one, but there is only one?


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I see a couple of photos in this thread. 
Maybe it is something to do with your settings or poss a slower internet connection!
Stphen


----------



## sarah1207 (Dec 17, 2007)

SnakeBreeder said:


> I see a couple of photos in this thread.
> Maybe it is something to do with your settings or poss a slower internet connection!
> Stphen


 
yeah i do see a few as well, i was on about in the first post, i see no piccys and then in the last one(OP post) i only see one lol


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

The very first post appears to have no photos !
The first photo in the thread is from John C
In the post from "Moniter mad" timed at 1:20 there appear to be 1 photo.
It looks like two but the table on the left extends in to the area on the right. 
In fact the properties of the photo shows the location as 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/memb...-salvator-picture5194-doncaster-pic-s-031.jpg
It's all one image.
Stephen


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

monitor mad said:


>


 
This is the pic in the first post i see, tis leos in a tank incase it doesnt show up for some reason : victory:


----------



## premier boids (Aug 16, 2008)

JohnC said:


> Sorry, no idea, just liked the selection of boids.
> The diamonds were in excellent shape but I was not impressed by the white markings on them.


It was my table, and thank you, the diamonds were in excellent shape. There were three available, one the yellow phase and two of the less common black and white phase, actually more sought after by many of the morelia connoisseurs, especialy for future breeding with the albino gene. they were Pure Gosford lines, which I first bred from 12 years ago.


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

I dont see pics in the ops post but I can see John Cs pics


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

monitor mad said:


> I can , are these any better???


 
who do you host your pics with? i've seen a few of your threads where you've put picture but never seen any pictures. I always thought you put them up and then deleted them shortly after.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Meko said:


> who do you host your pics with? i've seen a few of your threads where you've put picture but never seen any pictures. I always thought you put them up and then deleted them shortly after.


there actually from my albums on my home page so i dont really know whats happening????? anyone help please :bash:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

i can see johns and no one else and my computers quick and i have brodband,


----------



## JohnC (Feb 12, 2006)

I only see mine and mine was hosted on Photobucket.


----------



## JohnC (Feb 12, 2006)

premier boids said:


> It was my table, and thank you, the diamonds were in excellent shape. There were three available, one the yellow phase and two of the less common black and white phase, actually more sought after by many of the morelia connoisseurs, especialy for future breeding with the albino gene. they were Pure Gosford lines, which I first bred from 12 years ago.


What I meant buy the markings is that many were not diamond shaped but rather elongated.
I have diamond/jungle crosses and they have the elongated markings but I did not expect to see them on pure diamonds.
But when I check on other diamonds I see that they don't all have just diamond shapes. Thank you for clarifying this.


----------

